
SmartBody Ogre Crowd Emscripten Demo – Character Animation Engine - vmorgulis
http://smartbody.ict.usc.edu/Javascript/smartbodyJS/demos/OgreCrowdDemo.html
======
vmorgulis
Demo page:
[http://smartbody.ict.usc.edu/Javascript/smartbodyJS/index.ht...](http://smartbody.ict.usc.edu/Javascript/smartbodyJS/index.html)

Home: [http://smartbody.ict.usc.edu/](http://smartbody.ict.usc.edu/)

